
Kubectl Life Saver - lingsamuel
https://gist.github.com/lingsamuel/302413294fd015dfc2ee2498c079b275
======
celticninja
I find that kubens is useful to avoid needing to state the namespace for each
command. Everything else seems like an alias could easily work instead and
give you more options.

------
lingsamuel
A simple script generates useful kubectl aliases, and a simple interactive
kubectl command builder using peco.

